# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Anafranil SR 75 opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek brałam jak miałam depresję, pomógł mi pozbierać się i wrócić do normalnego funkcjonowania. Mam nadzieje jednak, że po odstawieniu tego leku nie wróci depresja  :Frown: 
A jakie są Wasze opinie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy możesz mi opisać wygląd tabletki Anafranil SR75?
dzięki z góry,
Tony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany ashly

ma ktos do sprzedania anafranil sr 75?
pilne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało mi parę paczek - mogę sprzedać

----------


## zacheusz112

> Ten lek brałam jak miałam depresję, pomógł mi pozbierać się i wrócić do normalnego funkcjonowania. Mam nadzieje jednak, że po odstawieniu tego leku nie wróci depresja 
> A jakie są Wasze opinie?


Wszystko zależy od tego czy objawy depresyjne ustąpiły w 100%.Ze statystyki wynika że depresja charakteryzuje się tendencją do nawrotów.Nie wiem czy decyzja o odstawieniu leku,wyszła od Pani osobiście,jednak takie decyzje powinny być uzgadniane z lekarzem,który zna objawy chorobowe i jej przebieg,jak również leczenie.Leków przeciwdepresyjnych nie powinno się nigdy,bez uzasadnienia,odstawiać samemu i w sposób natychmiastowy.Takie odstawienie powinien ustalić lekarz.
Rokowania co depresji i jej nawrotów są zawsze niepewne i zależą od wielu czynników.Jeżeli czynnikiem dominującym są uwarunkowania genetyczne, to należy się liczyć że te objawy depresyjne mogą powrócić.
W tym przypadku powinno się zawsze podtrzymać kontakt z lekarzem i zdać się na jego opinię.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wiktorek666

> ma ktos do sprzedania anafranil sr 75?
> pilne!


Mam do sprzedanie 6 opakowań po 20 tabletek anafranilu sr 75 jesili jestes zainteresowany[a]

----------


## wiktorek666

Sprzedam anafranil sr 75 6 opakowan po 20 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

czy jest ktoś kto może sprzedać SR 75?
pozdrawiam

----------


## mar64

Chętnie kupię Anafranil SR 75

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnie kupię Anafranil SR 75


A ja sprzedam tanio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprosze o jakiś kolwiek kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprosze o jakiś kolwiek kontakt.


gertruda.bober@o2.pl

----------

